

Anonymous Tricks Bystanders Into Attacking Justice Department - joejohnson
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/01/anons-rickroll-botnet/

======
th0ma5
I know that the decentralized nature of Anonymous still befuddles the
traditional media, and offshoots of Anonymous are apparently somewhat
centralized, I foresee Anonymous as a name being co-opted by these stories of
activities that make for good web traffic, and the real heart of the
decentralized flux being more under the radar, which is probably what everyone
would like anyway.

~~~
CountHackulus
Much in the same way the Poul Anderson story "Sam Hall" progressed. "Sam Hall"
originally started as an fake record entry, but then slowly people in a
rebellion started to use his name as a symbol. The decentralized nature of
Anonymous lends itself well to this.

Also highly recommend the short story, really good fun.

------
rbanffy
This may be a good defense for the less tech savvy who find themselves in the
wrong side of law enforcement for participating in DDoS attacks. It makes
proving intent a lot harder.

